
Ask HN: Heroku Replacement? - aviraldg
Now that Heroku is changing the way they price their service [1], it&#x27;s no longer usable for small, infrequently used projects, which was my primary use case for it. Does anyone know of alternatives with similarly low or free pricing?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.heroku.com&#x2F;archives&#x2F;2016&#x2F;5&#x2F;18&#x2F;announcing_heroku_free_ssl_beta_and_flexible_dyno_hours
======
alexgaribay
I started using Dokku on Digital Ocean. They have a one-click install which
makes it super easy to set up. Your projects can use the same buildpacks that
you'd use on Heroku so there isn't much you will have to change within your
project. You also deploy your code pushing your get repo to your dock server.
There's even a letsencrypt plugin so you can easily generate SSL certs for
your apps.

------
mike
What part of the change means that it's no longer suitable? The free dyno
hours can be shared across several infrequently used apps, and apps will sleep
after inactivity to prevent them using up the free hours.

------
herbst
Running your own is the way to go if you want it cheap. Any hosted solutions
are rather expensive.

------
drakmail
Dokku on own server :-)

